# Trojans found on VMware fusion - virtual operating Windows system for MAC



## johnfurman (Oct 28, 2012)

I have an IMac computer - OSX - 10.75. I am using VMware fusion version 4.1.3 to run Windows 7 as a virtual operating system. I was running MacAfee software on the Windows side and Avast software on the MAC side. The Avast software has detected the following trojans which appear to be on the Windows side in the VM Ware fusion software:


"/Users/john/Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/Windows 7.vmwarevm/564d9247-5163-33d4-ae42-d1909d96747d.vmem"
WIN 32 small HUF trojan

"/Users/john/Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/Windows 7.vmwarevm/Windows 7-s004.vmdk"
Win 32 patched HO trojan

"/Users/john/Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/Windows 7.vmwarevm/Windows 7-s006.vmdk"
Win 32 fake alert HY trojan

"/Users/john/Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/Windows 7.vmwarevm/Windows 7-s012.vmdk"
Win 32 Fake AV ANO trojan

"/Users/john/Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/Windows 7.vmwarevm/Windows 7-s018.vmdk"
Win 32 small HUF trojan

It is difficult to remove these trojans using the Avast software. It does not seem to work and it may entail remove the entire VMware fusion software.

The Macafee software has not detected these trojans.

My files are on a shared drive between the Windows and MAC sides. I notice that the Mac computer has been recently freezing at times.

Please advise as to possible solutions. Thank you very much for your assistance.

John Furman


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You are getting false positives. The files ending with .vmdk are the parts of the disk image the Windows VM is made off. If you do something to them, then you lose the virtual computer. The .vmem file is also part of the virtual PC. You need to keep Avast from scanning the virtual machine folder as it can't look inside these files. You do not have a malware issue.

As for the freezing, what are you doing when it happens, and how long is it for, and what do you do in each case?


----------

